# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Mrekullitë matematikore në Kuran

## master2006

[74:28] I hollësishëm dhe gjithëpërfshirës.
[74:29] I qartë për të gjithë njerëzit.
*[74:30] Sipër tij është nëntëmbëdhjetë.*
[74:31] I caktuam engjëjt për të qenë roje Ferri, dhe e përcaktuam numrin e tyre për
ti trazuar mosbesimtarët, për t‟i bindur të Krishterët dhe Jahuditë,për të forcuar besimin e besimtarëve, për të hequr të gjitha gjurmët e dyshimit prej zemrave të të Krishterëve, Jahudive, si dhe besimtarëve, dhe për t‟i ekspozuar ata që ushqejnë dyshime në zemrat e tyre, dhe mosbesimtarët; ata do të thonë, Çka deshi të thotë Perëndia me këtë alegori? Perëndia kështu e dërgon në humbje këdo që Ai vendosë, dhe e udhëzon këdo që Ai do. Askush nuk i njeh ushtarët e Zotit tënd përveç Tij. Kjo është vërejtje për njerëzit.
[74:32] Patjetër, (betohem) me hënën.
[74:33] Dhe natën përderisa kalon.
[74:34] Dhe mëngjesin përderisa shkëlqen.
[74:35] Kjo është njëra prej mrekullive madhështore.




E Thjeshtë Për ta Kuptuar,
e Pamundur Për ta Imituar


Në këtë shkrim do të paraqes disa nga mrekullitë matematikore në Kuran, të zbuluara gjatë shekullit të fundit. Siç shihet më lartë, kam sjellur disa ajete nga Kurani, prej të cilave kam veçuar ajetin 74:30, i cili përmend numrin 19. Çfarë deshi Allahu xh.sh. të na tregoj me këto ajete?

	Nëse marrim Kuranin dhe e studiojmë pak (arabisht), kuptojmë që ndodhja totale e fjalës Perëndi është 2698, ose 19x142. Shuma totale e numrave të strofave për të gjithë strofat që përmbajnë fjalën Perëndi është 118123, gjithashtu shumëfish i numrit 19 (118123 = 19x6217).

Numri nëntëmbëdhjetë është emëruesi i përbashkët përgjatë sistemit matematikor të Kuranit. Edhe i vetëm, ky fenomen mjafton si provë e pakundërshtueshme që Kurani është lajmi i Perëndisë për botën. Asnjë qenie njerëzore nuk do të kishte mundur t‟i mbajë në binarë‟ 2698 ndodhje të fjalës Perëndi, dhe numrat e strofave ku ato ndodhen. Kjo është posaçërisht e pamundur kur marrim parasysh (1) kohën e paditurisë gjatë të cilës Kurani u shpall, dhe (2) faktin që suret dhe strofat ishin shumë gjerë të ndara nga njëra tjetra me kohë dhe vend të shpalljes. Rendi kronologjik i shpalljes ishte gjerësisht i ndryshëm nga formati i fundit. Megjithatë, sistemi matematikor i Kuranit nuk mbaron me fjalën Perëndi; është tejet i gjerë, tejet i ndërlidhur dhe i ndërlikuar, dhe krejtësisht gjithëpërfshirës.



Faktet e Thjeshta

Si vetë Kurani, kodimi matematikor i Kuranit shtrihet që nga faktet më të thjeshta, deri te ato më të ndërlikuarat. Faktet e Thjeshta janë ato vrojtime që mund të gjenden pa përdorur ndonjë vegël. Faktet e ndërlikuara kërkojnë ndihmën e një kalkulatori ose kompjuteri. Faktet në vijim nuk kanë nevojë për ndonjë vegël për tu verifikuar, por mbani mend që ato i referohen tekstit origjinal arabisht: 

1. Strofa e parë (1:1), e njohur si Bismilahi, përbëhet nga................................. 19 shkronja.

2. Kurani përbëhet nga 114 sure, që është.............................................  ..........................19 x 6.

3. Numri total i strofave në Kuran është 6346, ose ..............19x334. [6234 strofa të numëruara & 112 strofa të panumëruara (Bismilahe) 6234+112 = 6346] Vini re që 6+3+4+6 =......................19.

4. Bismilahi ndodhet 114 herë, përkundër mungesës së dukshme nga Surja 9 (ndodhet dy
herë në Suren 27) & 114= ..................................................  ..........................................19x6.

5. Nga Bismilahi që mungon në Suren 9 deri te Bismilahi shtesë në Suren 27, janë saktësisht........................................  ..................................................  ......................................19 sure.

6. Rrjedh që totali i numrave të sureve nga 9 deri te 27 (9+10+11+12+...+26+27) është 342,
ose ..................................................  ..................................................  .........................19 x 18.

7. Ky total (342) gjithashtu është i barabartë me numrin e fjalëve ndërmjet dy Bismilaheve
të Sures 27, dhe 342 = ..................................................  ............................................19 x 18.

8. Shpallja e parë e famshme (96:1-5) përbëhet nga ..................................................  ..19 fjalë.

9. Kjo shpallje e parë 19 fjalëshe përbëhet nga 76 shkronja.......................................... 19 x 4.

10. Surja 96, e para në renditjen kronologjike, përbëhet nga........................................19 strofa.

11. Kjo sure e parë kronologjikisht është e vendosur mbi ...............................19 suret e fundit.

12. Surja 96 përbëhet nga 304 shkronja Arabe, dhe 304 është e barabartë me..............19 x 16.

13. Shpallja e fundit (Surja 110) përbëhet nga ..................................................  ............19 fjalë.

14. Strofa e parë e shpalljes së fundit (110:1) përbëhet nga ...................................19 shkronja.

15. 14 shkronja të ndryshme Arabe, formojnë 14 bashkësi të ndryshme të Inicialeve
Kuranore (siç është A.L.M. në 2:1), dhe gjenden para 29 sureve. Këta numra japin
shumën 14+14+29 = 57 = ..................................................  ........................................19 x 3.

16. Totali i numrave të 29 sureve ku Inicialet Kuranore ndodhen është 2+3+7+...+50+68 =
822, dhe 822+14 (14 bashkësi inicialesh) është 836, ose ............................. 19 x 44.

17. Ndërmjet sures së parë me inicial (Sures 2) dhe sures së fundit me inicial (Sures 68) janë
38 sure pa iniciale. Pra ..................................................  .............................................19 x 2.

18. Ndërmjet sures së parë dhe të fundit me iniciale ka .............................................19
bashkësi ndërrimesh mes sureve të inicializuara dhe të pa inicializuara.

19. Kurani përmend 30 numra të ndryshëm: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 19, 20, 30, 40,
50, 60, 70, 80, 99, 100, 200, 300, 1000, 2000, 3000, 5000, 50,000, & 100,000. Shuma e këtyre numrave është 162146, që është e barabartë me .........................................19x8534.

----------


## master2006

*Iniciali Kuranor “K” (Kaf)*

A e dini që teksti i të vetmeve sure me inicialin “K”, 42 dhe 50, përmbante
numrin e njëjtë të K-ve, 57 dhe 57. Ky është një fakt që një sistem matematikor i qëllimshëm ekziston në Kuran.

Surja 50 titullohet “K,” me prefiksin “K,” dhe strofa e parë shkruan, “K, dhe Kurani i
madhërishëm.” Kjo sugjeronte që “K” paraqiste “Kuranin,” dhe numri total i K-ve në dy suret me iniciale “K” paraqiste 114 suret e Kuranit (57+57 = 114 = 19x6). Kjo ide u përforcua nga fakti që fjala “Kurani” ndodh në Kuran 57 herë.

Kurani përshkruhet në Suren “K” si “Mexhid” (i madhërueshëm), dhe fjala Arabe “Mexhid” ka vlerën germore 57: M(40)+XH(3)+I(10)+D(4) = 57.

Surja 42 përbëhet nga 53 strofa, dhe 42+53 = 95 = 19x5.

Surja 50 përbëhet nga 45 strofa, dhe 50+45 = 95, i njëjti total si në Suren 42.

----------


## master2006

Dukuritë e para të hartimit matematikor të Kuranit filluan të shfaqen. Për shembull, u vërejt që njerëzit që nuk i besuan Lutit përmenden në 50:13 dhe ndodhin në Kuran 13 herë - 7:80; 11:70, 74, 89; 21:74; 22:43; 26:160; 27:54, 56; 29:28; 38:13; 50:13; dhe 54:33. Vazhdimisht, atyre iu referohet si “Kaum,” me të vetmin përjashtim në Suren me inicial “K”, në Suren 50 ku atyre iu
referohet si “Ikhuan.” Natyrisht, nëse fjala e rregullt që përmbante “K-në” do të përdorej, numri i shkronjave “K” në Suren 50 do të ishte bërë 58, dhe i tërë ky fenomen do të ishte zhdukur. Me saktësinë absolute të matematikës që tashmë dihet, ndryshimi i vetëm një shkronje e shkatërron sistemin. Një shembull tjetër i rëndësishëm është përmendja e Mekës në 3:96 si “Beka”! Ky shqiptim i çuditshëm i qytetit me nam ka qenë enigmë për studiuesit Islamik për shumë shekuj. Edhe pse

Meka përmendet në Kuran e shqiptuar si duhet në strofën 48:24, shkronja “M” zëvendësohet me “B-në” në strofën 3:96. Shihet që Surja 3 është sure me inicial “M”, dhe numri i shkronjës “M” do të kishte devijuar nga kodi i Kuranit nëse “Meka” do të ishte shqiptuar si duhet në 3:96.

----------


## master2006

NuN (Nun)
Ky inicial është i veçantë; ndodhë vetëm në suren 68, dhe emri i shkronjës është i shqiptuar si tre shkronja  Nun U Nun  në tekstin origjinal, dhe prandaj numërohet si dy N-ja. Numri total i kësaj shkronje në suren me inicial N është 133, 19x7. Fakti që N-ja është Iniciali i fundit Kuranor (shih Tabelën 1) nxjerr në pah një numër të dukurive të veçanta. Për shembull, numri i strofave nga Iniciali i parë Kuranor (A.L.M. i 2:1) deri te iniciali i fundit (N-ja e 68:1) është 5263, ose 19x277.
Fjala Perëndi (Allah) ndodh 2641 (19x139) herë ndërmjet inicialit të parë dhe inicialit të fundit. Pasi që ndodhja totale e fjalës Perëndi është 2698, rrjedh që ndodhja e saj jashtë inicialeve A.L.M. të strofës 2:1 në njërën anë, dhe inicialit N të strofës 68:1 në anën tjetër, është 57 (19x3).

----------


## master2006

S (Sad)

Ky inicial është para tre sureve, 7, 19, dhe 38, dhe ndodhja totale e shkronjës S (Sad) në këto tre
sure është 152, 19x8. Vlen të përmendet që në 7:69, fjala Bastatan shkruhet në disa printime me Sad, në vend të Sin.

Ky është një shtrembërim i gabuar që shkelë kodin e Kuranit. Duke e shikuar kopjen më të vjetër të Kuranit në dispozicion, Kopjen Tashkent, u gjet që fjala Bastatan shqiptohet në mënyrë të saktë me shkronjën Sin (shih fotokopjen më poshtë).

----------


## master2006

Shenim historik

Zbulimi shumë i rëndësishëm që numri 19 është plotpjesëtuesi i përbashkët i Kuranit u bë
realitet në Janar të 1974, që përkon me Dhyl-Hixhe 1393 Pas Hixhrës. Kurani u shpall në vitin 13 (Para Hixhrës). Kjo e bën numrin e viteve nga shpallja e Kuranit deri te shpallja e mrekullisë së tij 1393 + 13 = 1406 = 19x74. Siç është shënuar më lartë, zbulimi i Mrekullisë ndodhi në Janar 1974. Lidhja ndërmjet 19x74 viteve hënore dhe 1974 viteve diellore nuk na shpëtoi pa e vërejtur. Kjo është posaçërisht e mistershme duke marrë parasysh faktin që numri 19 përmendet në Suren 74.

----------


## master2006

A.L.M. (Alif Lam Mim)

Shkronjat “A,” “L,” dhe “M” janë shkronjat më të shpeshta në përdorim në gjuhën Arabe, dhe nëtë njëjtin rend siç i shohim në Inicialet Kuranore – “A,” pastaj “L,” pastaj “M.” Këto shkronja janë para gjashtë sureve – 2, 3, 29, 30, 31, dhe 32 – dhe ndodhja totale e tre shkronjave në secilën nga gjashtë suret është shumëfish i 19-shit [9899 (19x521), 5662 (19x 298), 1672 (19x88), 1254 (19x66), 817 (19x43), dhe 570 (19x30), përkatësisht]. Pra, ndodhja totale e tre shkronjave në gjashtë suret është 19874 (19x1046), dhe ndryshimi i njërës nga këto shkronja e shkatërron këtë fenomen.

----------


## master2006

A.L.R. (Alif Lam Ra)

Këto iniciale gjinden në Suret 10, 11, 12, 14, dhe 15. Ndodhja totale e këtyre shkronjave në këto sure është 2489 (19x131), 2489 (19x131), 2375 (19x 125), 1197 (19x63), dhe 912 (19x48), përkatësisht (Tabela 5).

----------


## master2006

*PSE 19!*
Të gjitha shkrimet e Perëndisë, jo vetëm Kurani, ishin matematikisht të koduara me numrin “19.” Madje edhe gjithësia në përgjithësi e mbanë këtë shenjë hyjnore. Numrin 19 mund ta shohim si nënshkrim të Krijuesit të Plotfuqishëm në çdo gjë që Ai krijoi. Numri “19” posedon karakteristika të posaçme matematikore. 

Për shembull:

1. Është numër i thjeshtë (prim).

2. Përfshin numrin e parë (1) dhe numrin e fundit (9), sikur të donte të thoshte vetinë e Perëndisë në 57:3 si “Alfa dhe Omega.”

3. Duket ngjashëm në të gjitha gjuhët e botës. Të dy përbërësit, 1 dhe 9, janë të vetmit numra që duken të ngjashëm në të gjitha gjuhët.

4. Posedon karakteristika të veçanta matematikore. Për shembull, 19-shi është shuma e fuqive të para të 9 dhe 10, dhe diferenca ndërmjet fuqive të dyta të 9 dhe 10.


Tash e kuptojmë që kodimi i përbotshëm i krijesave të Perëndisë me numrin 19 mbështetet në faktin që është vlera germore e fjalës “NJË” në të gjitha gjuhët e shkrimeve – Aramaike, Hebreje, dhe Arabishte. Numri 19, pra, deklaron Urdhrin e Parë në të gjitha shkrimet: është vetëm NJË Perëndi.

----------


## master2006

Një Perëndi (Shehadeti) 

Siç u përmend më herët, fjala “NJË” që i referohet Perëndisë ndodhet në Kuran 19 herë. Përmendja e fjalës “VETËM” sa i përket Perëndisë ndodhet 5 herë, dhe shuma e numrave të sureve dhe strofave ku gjejmë këto pesë ndodhje është 361, 19x19. “Shtylla e Parë e Islamit” thuhet në 3:18 si “LA ILAHE ILA HU” (Nuk ka asnjë perëndi tjetër përveç Tij). Kjo shprehje si më e rëndësishmja ndodhet në 19 sure. Ndodhja e parë është në 2:163, dhe ndodhja e fundit është në 73:9. Totali i numrave të sureve, plus numri i strofave ndërmjet ndodhjes së parë dhe të fundit, plus shuma e numrave të këtyre strofave është 316502, ose 19x16658.

Gjithashtu, duke mbledhur numrat e 19 sureve ku LA ILAHE ILA HU ndodhet, plus numrat e strofave ku kjo shprehje kyçe gjendet, plus numri total i ndodhjeve (29), Shuma Totale del 2128, ose 19x112.

----------


## master2006

Lutjet e Kontaktit Salat

Fjala Salat ndodh në Kuran 67 herë, dhe kur i mbledhim numrat e sureve dhe
strofave të këtyre 67 ndodhjeve, totali del 4674, ose 19x246.


Agjërimi (Sejami)
Urdhri për të agjëruar përmendet në 2:183, 184, 185, 187, 196; 4:92; 5:89, 95; 33:35, 35; & 58:4. Totali i këtyre numrave është 1387, ose 19x73. Vlen të përmendet që 33:35 e përmend agjërimin dy herë, njërën për besimtarët, dhe tjetrën për besimtaret.

Bamirësia e Obligueshme (Zeqati):& 5.
Shtegtimi Haxh në Mekë:

Përderisa tre të parat Shtylla të Islamit janë të obligueshme për të gjithë
Myslimanët dhe Myslimanet, Zeqati dhe Haxhi janë shpallur vetëm për ata që kanë
mundësi për to. Kjo shpjegon fenomenin interesant matematikor të ndërlidhur me
Zeqatin dhe Haxhin.

Bamirësia Zeqat përmendet në 2:43, 2:43, 83, 110, 177, 277; 4:77, 162; 5:12, 55, 7:156; 9:5, 11, 18, 71; 18:81; 19:13, 31, 55; 21:73; 22:41, 78; 23:4; 24:37, 56; 27:3; 30:39; 31:4; 33:33; 41:7; 58:13; 73:20; dhe 98:5. Këta numra japin shumën 2395. Ky total nuk ia del që të jetë shumëfish i 19-shit; është 1 më shumë. Shtegtimi Haxh ndodh në 2:189, 196, 197; 9:3; dhe 22:27. Këta numra japin shumën 645, dhe kjo shumë nuk ia del të jetë shumëfish i 19-shit; është 1 më pak. Pra, Zeqati dhe Haxhi, së bashku, japin shumën 2395+645 = 3040 = 19x160.

----------


## master2006

Pse u Shpall Kurani në Gjuhën Arabe?


Mësojmë nga 41:44 se besimtarët e sinqertë kanë qasje në Kuran, pa marrë parasysh gjuhën e tyre amtare. Mosbesimtarëve, në anën tjetër, nuk iu lejohet qasja në Kuran, edhe nëse ata janë profesorë të gjuhës Arabe (17:45, 18:57, 41:44, & 56:79).

Arabishtja është gjuha më efikase në botë, posaçërisht kur vjen puna te formulimi i saktë i ligjeve. Pasi që Kurani është Kod Ligjor, ishte me rëndësi që ligje të tilla të formuloheshin qartë. Perëndia zgjodhi Arabishten për Besëlidhjen e Tij të Fundit për shkak të arsyes së dallueshme që ajo është gjuha më e përshtatshme për atë qëllim. Arabishtja është e veçantë në efikasitetin dhe  saktësinë e saj. Për shembull fjala "they (ata, ato) në Anglisht nuk të tregon nëse "they (ata, ato)" janë meshkuj ose femra. Në Arabisht ekziston "they" për meshkuj, "HUM," dhe "they" për femra, "HUNA." Madje ekziston edhe një "they" për dy meshkuj, "HUMA," dhe "they" për dy femra, "HATAN." Kjo veti nuk ekziston në asnjë gjuhë tjetër në botë. Për shembull, 2:228. Kjo strofë e urdhëron të shkurorëzuarën që të heqë dorë nga dëshirat e veta për tu shkurorëzuar nga burri i saj, nëse ajo kupton që është shtatzënë, dhe i shoqi dëshiron të pajtohen  mirëqenia e bebes ka përparësi. 
Efikasiteti i gjuhës Arabe ishte tejet i dobishëm në formulimin e këtij ligji. Cilado gjuhë do e bënte atë gati të pamundur që të theksohet dëshirat e kujt duhej të zëvendësohen, së paku jo në aq pak fjalë siç e shohim në 2:228.

Një arsye tjetër e mundshme për zgjedhjen e Arabishtes është fakti që fjalët "Ai" dhe "Ajo" nuk nënkuptojnë patjetër gjini. Pra, kur përmendet Perëndia si "Ai, kjo nuk nënkupton gjini aspak. I madhëruar qoftë Perëndia; Ai nuk është as mashkull, as femër. Përdorimi i "Ai" për ta përmendur Perëndisë në gjuhën Angleze, për shembull, ka kontribuar në një përfytyrim të gabueshëm të Perëndisë. Aq më shumë, kjo nuk u ndihmua aspak nga shprehjet e shtrembëruar të tilla si "Ati" kur i referohen Perëndisë. Askund në Kuran Perëndia nuk përmendet me Ati.

----------


## master2006

"ÇELËSI (El-Fatiha) DUHET TËRECITOHET ARABISHT

Surja e parë në Kuran është matematikisht e hartuar në atë mënyrë që sfidon dhe ndalë matematicientët më të mëdhenj në tokë. Tash e çmojmë faktin që kur e recitojmë Suren 1, Çelësin, gjatë Lutjeve tona të Kontaktit, diçka ndodhë në gjithësi, dhe vëmë kontakt me Krijuesin tonë. Rezultati është lumturi e përsosur,
tash dhe përgjithmonë. Duke e kontaktuar Krijuesin tonë të Plotfuqishëm 5 herë në ditë, i ushqejmë dhe zhvillojmë shpirtrat tonë për t‟i përgatitur për Ditën e Madhe kur e takojmë Perëndinë. Vetëm ata që i ushqejnë shpirtrat e vet do të jenë në gjendje të përballojnë dhe gëzojnë praninë fizike të Perëndisë së Plotfuqishëm.

Të gjithë të nënshtruarit, nga të gjitha kombësitë, i recitojnë fjalët e Çelësit të cilat u shkruan nga Vetë Perëndia, dhe na u dhanë që të vëmë kontakt me Të
(2:37).

Kur e reciton Çelësin Arabisht, buzët e tua prekin njëra tjetrën saktësisht 19 herë. Buzët tua e prekin njëra tjetrën ku ndodhen shkronjat B dhe M. Janë 4 B-ja dhe 15 M-ja dhe kjo jep shumën 19. Vlera germore e 4 B-ve është 4x2=8, dhe vlera germore e 15 M-ve është 15x40=600. Vlera germore totale e 4 B-ve dhe 15 M-ve është 608, që është 19x32.

----------


## master2006

Kurani: Krejt Çka Të Duhet Për Shpëtim


Kurani deklaron që Kurani është i plotë, i përkryer, dhe krejtësisht i hollësishëm (6:19, 38, 114, 115; 50:45), dhe rregullat fetare që nuk gjenden në Kuran, përbëjnë një fe tjetër pos Islamit, d.m.th., pos Nënshtrimit (42:21, 17:46). Besimtarët e vërtetë i përmbahen Kuranit, tërë Kuranit, dhe asgjë përveç Kuranit. Ky parim konfirmohet me kodin matematikor të Kuranit. Strofa 46 e Sures 17 deklaron që ne duhet t‟i përmbahemi VETËM Kuranit. Fjala VETËM ndodhet në Kuran 6 herë: 7:70, 17:46, 39:45, 40: 12 & 84, dhe 60:4. Të gjitha këto ndodhi i referohen Perëndisë, përveç 17:46. Kur i shtojmë numrat e sureve dhe strofave të cilat i referohen VETËM
Perëndisë, marrim 361, 19x19. Kjo vërteton që 17:46 i referohet VETËM Kuranit.

----------


## master2006

Hadithi & Suna: Shpikje 


*Cilit Hadith, pos Perëndisë dhe shpalljeve të Tij, i përmbahen ata? [45:6]

Kurani nuk është Hadith i shpikur; ...ai sqaron hollësisht çdo gjë. [12:111]

Disa njerëz i përmbahen Hadithit të kotë për t‟i larguar të tjerët nga rruga e Perëndisë. [31:6]

Suna e vetme për tu ndjekur duhet të jetë Suna e Perëndisë. [17:77, 33:62, 48:23, 6:114]*

Kurani na informon që disa armiq të Profetit, të përshkruar si “djaj njerëz dhe xhin,” do të trillojnë rrena dhe t‟ia mveshin ato Profetit (6:112, 25:31). Kjo është saktësisht çka ndodhi pas vdekjes së profetit Muhamed; Hadithet (gojëdhënat) dhe Sunat (veprat) u shpikën dhe iu mveshën Profetit. Hadithi dhe Suna janë shpikje dreqnore sepse ato: [1] hedhin poshtë pohimin hyjnor që Kurani
është i plotë, i përkryer, dhe krejtësisht i hollësishëm, dhe që duhet të jetë i vetmi burim i udhëzimit fetar (6:19, 38, 114 & 45:6-7), [2] blasfemojnë kundër Profetit dhe e përshkruajnë atë si tiran të egër që nuk iu përmbajt Kuranit, dhe [3] krijojnë doktrina të pavërteta të bazuara në besëtytni, padituri, dhe tradita të papërligjshme dhe të pakuptimta. Profetit Muhamed iu ndalua, me fjalë shumë të ashpra, që të japë mësime fetare përveç Kuranit (69:38-48).

Disa Myslimanë bëjnë kompromis: “Nëse Hadithi pajtohet me Kuranin ne do e pranojmë, dhe nëse bie në kundërshtim me Kuranin, do e refuzojmë!” Një kusht i tillë vërteton që këta njerëz nuk besojnë në pohimin e Perëndisë që Kurani është “komplet, i përsosur, dhe krejtësisht i hollësishëm.” Në momentin kur ata kërkojnë udhëzim nga çfarëdo tjetër përveç Kuranit, pa marrë parasysh sa “e drejtë” ajo duket, ata bien në kurthin e Dreqit (shih 63:1). Se ata kanë refuzuar
fjalën e Perëndisë dhe kanë ngritur perëndi tjetër përveç Perëndisë (18:57).

Mrekullia matematikore e Kuranit jep evidencë matematikore që Kurani duhet të jetë burimi ynë i vetëm i mësimeve fetare. Këtu janë vetëm 2 shembuj:

*1. “Nuk lamë asgjë jashtë këtij libri,” është në Strofën 38 (19x2) dhe përbëhet nga 19 shkronja Arabe (6:38).

2. “Ai zbriti këtë libër krejtësisht të hollësishëm,” është në Strofën 114 (19x6) dhe përbëhet nga 19 shkronja Arabe (6:114).*

----------


## master2006

Kurani: Si Asnjë Libër Tjetër



Kurani është Besëlidhja e Fundit e Perëndisë për botën, dhe Ai është zotuar ta ruajë atë edhe nga shtrembërimi më i vogël (15:9). Pra, Kurani është i rrethuar me forca të padukshme që e ruajnë atë dhe i shërbejnë atij (13:39, 41:42, 42:24). Si asnjë libër tjetër, Kuranin na mëson Perëndia (55:1-2); Ai na mëson neve çka kemi nevojë në kohën kur kemi nevojë për të. Kjo është pse e lexojmë Kuranin me qindra herë pa u mërzitur. Mund ta lexojmë një roman, për shembull, vetëm një herë. Por Kurani mund të lexohet pakufi herë, dhe të nxjerrim informata të reja të vlefshme nga ai secilën herë. Në anën tjetër, lexuesit e
pasinqertë  ata që lexojnë Kuranin për të gjetur gabim në të  largohen nga Kurani (7:146, 17:45, 18:57, 41:44). Në fakt, forcat e padukshme të Perëndisë iu ndihmojnë atyre t‟i gjejnë gabimet që i kërkojnë. Pasi që Kurani është i përsosur, gabimet e tilla vetëm shërbejnë për të zbuluar budallallëkun e armiqve të Perëndisë. 

Perëndia i përdorë tiparet e Veta për ta përshkruar Kuranin; Ai e quan Kuranin Adhim = i Madh (15:87), Hakim = Plot mençuri (36:2), Mexhid = Madhështor (50:1), dhe Kerim = i Nderuar (56:77). Çka mbetet të thuhet?


Pasi që Kurani është lajmi i Perëndisë për të gjithë njerëzit, pa marrë parasysh gjuhën e tyre, në Kuran kanë qasje besimtarët, pa marrë parasysh gjuhën e tyre (41:44). Kjo shpjegon fenomenin e thellë: besimtarët që nuk dinë Arabisht e dinë Kuranin më mirë sesa pabesimtarët Arab-folës. Për shkak të forcave të padukshme që i shërbejnë Kuranit, në të kanë qasje besimtarët me gatishmëri
dhe kënaqësi, dhe nuk kanë qasje aspak mosbesimtarët (17:45, 18:57, 56:79).

----------


## master2006

Bismilahi Që Mungon

Pasi që Bismilahi përbëhet nga 19 shkronja Arabe, dhe gjendet para të gjitha sureve përveç njërës, mund të konsiderohet si themeli mbi të cilën kodi i Kuranit i bazuar në 19 është ndërtuar. Por mungesa e Bismilahit nga Surja 9 shkakton numrin e thënies hyrëse kyçe që të jetë 113, numër i cili nuk përputhet me kodin Kuranit. Megjithatë, gjejmë që kjo mungesë kompensohet në Suren 27. Dy Bismilahe ndodhen në Suren 27, njëri si fjalë hyrëse dhe njëri në Strofën 30. Kjo e rikthen numrin total të Bismilaheve në Kuran në 114, 19x6.

Nga Bismilahi që mungon në Suren 9 deri te Bismilahi shtesë i Sures 27, ka 19 sure.

Shuma e numrave të sures nga Bismilahi që mungon (Surja 9) deri te Bismilahi shtesë (Surja 27) është 9+10+11+12+...+25+26+27 = 342, 19x18. Kjo është karakteristikë matematikore, cilitdo 19 numra të njëpasnjëshëm japin shumë që është shumëfish i 19-shit. Por fenomeni i mrekullueshëm qëndron në atë se ky
numër, 342, është i barabartë me numrin e fjalëve nga Bismilahi i parë në Suren 27 deri te Bismilahi i dytë në 27:30.

Ndodhja e Bismilahit shtesë në 27:30 është në përputhje me kodin e Kuranit në atë që numri i sures, plus numri i strofës është shumëfish i 19-shit (27+30 = 57 = 19x3).

Ndodhja e Bismilahit shtesë në Strofën 30 krahasohet me ndodhjen e vetë numrit 19 në Strofën 30 (Surja 74).

[6] Kurani përmban 6234 strofa me numra. Mungesa e Bismilahit nga Surja 9, dhe kompensimi për të në Strofën 30 të Sures 27 na jep dy Bismilahe me numra, 1:1 & 27:30, dhe 112 Bismilahe pa numra. Kjo e bënë numrin total të strofave në Kuran të jetë 6234+112 = 6346, 19x334.

Nga Bismilahi që mungon deri te Bismilahi shtesë, numri i strofave që përmbajnë fjalën “Allah” është 513, 19x27. Vini re që 27 është numri i sures ku Bismilahi shtesë gjendet.

----------


## master2006

*19: Nënshkrimi i Krijuesit*



Shkrimet nuk janë të vetmet krijime matematikisht të hartuara nga Perëndia ku numri 19 është emëruesi i përbashkët. Vërtetë ia vlen të përmendet që Galileu tha thënien e tij të famshme: Matematika është gjuha me të cilën Perëndia e krijoi gjithësinë. Një numër i madh i gjetjeve shkencore tani ka treguar që numri 19 përfaqëson nënshkrimin e Perëndisë mbi krijime të caktuara. Kjo vulë hyjnore duket përgjatë gjithësisë në mënyrë pothuajse të njëjtë ashtu si nënshkrimi i Mikelangelos ose Pikasos që identifikon veprat e tyre.

Për shembull:

1. Dielli, hëna, dhe toka radhiten në të njëjtën pozitë relative një herë çdo 19 vjet (shih ENCYCLOPEDIA JUDAICA nën Calendar).

2. Kometa e Halleyt, fenomen i thellë qiellor, viziton sistemin tonë diellor çdo 76 vjet, 19x4.

3. Vula e Perëndisë në ty dhe mua manifestohet në faktin që qenia njerëzore përmban 209 eshtra, 19x11.

4. EMBRIOLOGJIA MJEKËSORE E LANGMANIT, nga T.W. Sadler, përdoret si libër
mësimi në shumicën e Shkollave Mjekësore në SH.B.A. Në Faqe 88 të botimit të pestë, lexojmë fjalinë në vijim: Në përgjithësi gjatësia e shtatzënisë për një fetus me afat të plotë konsiderohet të jetë 280 ditë ose 40 javë pas fillimit të menstruacionit të fundit, ose më saktësisht, 266 ditë ose 38 javë pas fekondimit. Numrat 266 dhe 38 janë që të dy shumëfisha të 19-shit.

*
LARTMADHËRUAR QOFTË PERËNDIA*

----------


## master2006

A ka mundesi moderatori te me sqaroj arsyen pse eshte levizur kjo teme tek Komuniteti Bektashi?

Cfar lidhje ka kjo teme me Komunitetin Bektashi?

Vertet jeni bere te neveritshem o moderator, a nuk e shihni. Pse mundoheni ti fyeni anetaret e forumit me 2 dit shkolle qe i keni? 

Se paku keni respekt per anetaret qe vizitojne kete forum shume me heret sesa jeni vete ju.

Ju lutem e fshini kete teme krejt. Une nuk jam bektashi. Une jam Musliman dhe mjaft me me fyerje te tilla.

Dhe ende i thoni vetes Musliman  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Lexova vetem fjale po matematike nuk pashe ne kete teme!

----------

